# Michael Myers (Halloween) vs The Creeper (Jeepers Creepers)



## Inugami (Dec 19, 2009)

fight goes in Haddonfield (Halloween 1 town).


----------



## Sengoku (Dec 19, 2009)

The Creeper wins via high speed aerial decapitation.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 19, 2009)

Creeper wins, he's got a flight advantage as well as a regen adavantage of Michael.


----------



## hammer (Dec 19, 2009)

he eats mike


----------



## Leeps (Dec 19, 2009)

I say Myers. 
Because all he has to do is wait until the creeper 'sleeps' and then he attacks =p 
Lol

If not then Creeper wins.


----------



## hammer (Dec 19, 2009)

Leeps said:


> I say Myers.
> Because all he has to do is wait until the creeper 'sleeps' and then he attacks =p
> Lol
> 
> If not then Creeper wins.



it dose not sleep for 23 days strait and even then it wont die ever


----------



## Leeps (Dec 19, 2009)

hammer said:


> it dose not sleep for 23 days strait and even then it wont die ever



True. But Myers doesn't die either. There is always another Halloween =p


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 19, 2009)

Leeps said:


> I say Myers.
> Because all he has to do is wait until the creeper 'sleeps' and then he attacks =p
> Lol
> 
> If not then Creeper wins.



If Creeper goes to sleep, Myers won't be able to kill him period. Also Creeper's not exactlt the patient type to let Michael just walk away.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 19, 2009)

I fail to see how this is even a fight. The Creeper can fly and has mutiple throwing weapons.

Myers will be armed... with a kitchen knife.


----------



## hammer (Dec 19, 2009)

Leeps said:


> True. But Myers doesn't die either. There is always another Halloween =p



best case scnario draw



anything else he gets fucking eaten



survive that


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 19, 2009)

Leeps said:


> True. But Myers doesn't die either. There is always another Halloween =p



I think it's safe to say cutting his head off would do the job, considering the switch he pulled at the end of H20.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 19, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> I fail to see how this is even a fight. The Creeper can fly and has mutiple throwing weapons.
> 
> Myers will be armed... with a kitchen knife.



Myers will probably die from a bone shuriken 10 seconds into the match


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 19, 2009)

hammer said:


> it dose not sleep for 23 days strait and even then it wont die ever




Wasnt it 23 years?

Creeper wins this.
I mean this thing just wont go down no matter what.
It was shot.Driven Over.Decapitated itself after being struck by a Spear only to grow a new head.It can move without legs.Took countless Headshots etc.

Wasn't Meyers a normal Human though?Just tough as fuck.

Jeepers Creepers 1:
Last thing we see are the frontal remains of a Guy's skin.

These things he throws will be enough IMO.
He nailed a guys arm to a tree by shooting it from several Yards away.


----------



## hammer (Dec 19, 2009)

seriusly how many organs dose that thing have inside it

suzaku im pretty sure it sleeps for 23 years


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 19, 2009)

Priestess of Suzaku said:


> Wasnt it 23 years?
> 
> Creeper wins this.
> I mean this thing just wont go down no matter what.
> ...



No it goes to sleep for like decades at a time and then wakes back up for 23 days to hunt for food.

Creeper's regen alone will make it impossible for Myers to win.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 19, 2009)

Raises hell for 23 days straight.


----------



## The810kid (Dec 19, 2009)

The Creeper bows down to Michael's legendary status as a horror villain in a fight poor mikey loses unfortunately.


----------



## Leeps (Dec 19, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> I think it's safe to say cutting his head off would do the job, considering the switch he pulled at the end of H20.



Lol. Yeah, I guess.


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 19, 2009)

hammer said:


> seriusly how many organs dose that thing have inside it
> 
> suzaku im pretty sure it sleeps for 23 years



Lots.He beheaded one of his victims with his Wings alone.Ate his Head.Decapitated itself then grew the head he ate onto him.

My guess is he has as many organs and can regrow as much as he ate from his victims.
Hence he HAD to eat the guys head before regrowing his own.



> No it goes to sleep for like decades at a time and then wakes back up for 23 days to hunt for food.



Thanks.


----------



## hammer (Dec 19, 2009)

wasnt there a wargouse of victoms in the movie?


----------



## Sengoku (Dec 19, 2009)

Leeps said:


> I say Myers.
> Because all he has to do is wait until the creeper 'sleeps' and then he attacks =p
> Lol
> 
> If not then Creeper wins.



Yeah, well, Michael Myers only kills people during Halloween. After Halloween is over, Mikey will have to go back to his hole and eat rats.


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 19, 2009)

hammer said:


> wasnt there a wargouse of victoms in the movie?



Sorry whats a Wargouse?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 19, 2009)

hammer said:


> wasnt there a wargouse of victoms in the movie?



In the first movie yes, The Creeper's lair had them hanging on the wall like wall-paper. Second movie we never got to see his lair.


----------



## Sengoku (Dec 19, 2009)

A better fight would be Jason vs. the Creeper.


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 19, 2009)

Sengoku said:


> A better fight would be Jason vs. the Creeper.



Freddy Kruger vs the Creeper FTW.


----------



## hammer (Dec 19, 2009)

Emperor Joker said:


> In the first movie yes, The Creeper's lair had them hanging on the wall like wall-paper. Second movie we never got to see his lair.



so he has a shitload of regain?


----------



## Pandorum (Dec 19, 2009)

The Creeper would take that ass.


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 19, 2009)

hammer said:


> so he has a shitload of regain?



Yep.
I say at least 60 People were hanging all over his Lair.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 20, 2009)

Priestess of Suzaku said:


> Freddy Kruger vs the Creeper FTW.



Freddy's too much for the Creeper to handle.


----------



## Sengoku (Dec 20, 2009)

Wishmaster vs. Leprechaun please.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 20, 2009)

Sengoku said:


> Wishmaster vs. Leprechaun please.



Remind me of what Wishmaster can do, because Leprechaun's an annoying bastard with few weaknesses, other than The Shamrock.

Though he doesn't appear to have that great of regen, his durability makes up for it probably.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 20, 2009)

Emperor Joker said:


> Remind me of what Wishmaster can do, because Leprechaun's an annoying bastard with few weaknesses, other than The Shamrock.
> 
> Though he doesn't appear to have that great of regen, his durability makes up for it probably.



I thought iron and having his pot of gold destroyed would also kill him?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 20, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> I thought iron and having his pot of gold destroyed would also kill him?



Looking it up you'd be correct (I only saw the first two movies apparently...) though it's actually the gold itself that has to be destroyed, as what happens to it, will happen to him .


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 20, 2009)

Sengoku said:


> A better fight would be Jason vs. the Creeper.


Which version of Jason???


----------



## Solon Solute (Dec 20, 2009)

Eunectes said:


> Which version of Jason???



Most likely Zombie Jason. Jason X murder stomps.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 20, 2009)

Eunectes said:


> Which version of Jason???



Zombie Jason, as Normal Jason would get raped by The Creeper, while Uber Jason would murder the Creeper horribly.


----------



## Solon Solute (Dec 20, 2009)

Zombie Jason would probably still win. Insane damage soak, and superhuman strength would be too much for The Creeper.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 20, 2009)

Solon Solute said:


> Zombie Jason would probably still win. Insane damage soak, and superhuman strength would be too much for The Creeper.



Creeper still has the flight and range advantage though. Though Jason's durability would keep alive alot longer than Myers would. if Jason can get Creeper in close enough he'd have a good chance to kill him.


----------



## Solon Solute (Dec 20, 2009)

Emperor Joker said:


> Creeper still has the flight and range advantage though. Though Jason's durability would keep alive alot longer than Myers would. if Jason can get Creeper in close enough he'd have a good chance to kill him.



Creeper has a limited amount of ranged weapons in his arsenal, that Jason can easily deal with. Once he runs out he'll have to fight up close, and thats when he gets dominated.


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 20, 2009)

Demon Jason also rapes since he can only be killed by a Voorhees and if you eat him you wil be taken over by him.


----------



## Leeps (Dec 20, 2009)

Sengoku said:


> Yeah, well, Michael Myers only kills people during Halloween. After Halloween is over, Mikey will have to go back to his hole and eat rats.



Oh yeah. I forgot haha.


----------



## Solon Solute (Dec 20, 2009)

As for Michael vs The Creeper. Creeper wins.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 20, 2009)

lets see, a supernatural creature vs a human being.


----------



## Solon Solute (Dec 20, 2009)

Michael's done some pretty inhuman things. Easily crushing a mans skull being one of them.


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 20, 2009)

Solon Solute said:


> Michael's done some pretty inhuman things. Easily crushing a mans skull being one of them.


He also tanked getting his eyes shot out and a explosion afterward.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 20, 2009)

Emperor Joker said:


> Looking it up you'd be correct (I only saw the first two movies apparently...) though it's actually the gold itself that has to be destroyed, as what happens to it, will happen to him .



I thought as much, though it's been a very long time since I've watched any of those movies. I recall him having some pretty good magic and super strength though.



Eunectes said:


> He also tanked getting his eyes shot out and a explosion afterward.



As well as being shot in the heart.


----------



## Shoddragon (Dec 20, 2009)

all of those feats do however, do damage and slow him down. without his eyes he was indeed blind if I remember right. The creeper was just a fucking monster. it got repeatedly run over by a car and not only did it survive and regenerate itself, it grew wings if I remember right, and that is only the first movie.

also, jason's strength is just massive. I.E: lifting up multi ton objects including a HUGE water tank.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 20, 2009)

Not only is the Creeper cooler (in the first film at least), but he's also too fast and can fly. So he wins with ease.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 20, 2009)

People are talking about different versions of Jason but Michael is the only one with actual several continuities.

Original Halloween 1 and 2 continuity - Michael is just an evil force....nothing more to it. Possibly a human but running on pure psychosis power.
H20 and Resurrection probably fit here too.

Halloween IV continuity - This includes the first two movies plus Return of Micahel Myers, Revenge of Michael Myers and Curse of Michael Myers. In this Michael is a blatant supernatural force. He was cursed by an evil cult as a child and this grants him superhuman strength and durability. He can, as mentioned, crush a man's skull but he can also cameraport, survive being shot by a group of armed men and he even single-handedly broke into a police station and killed every armed cop inside.
So yeah, basically the slasher version of the Terminator.

Then there's the Remake Halloween continuity which I refuse to see.

I'd say Halloween IV Michael could take 5/10 from the Creeper. He's clever and has the durability to take whatever the Creeper can throw at him.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 20, 2009)

One little advantage Michael (and Jason too) has is that he doesn't fear , so Creeper couldn't use his smell ability and Michael is very good at stealth attacks.


----------



## Solon Solute (Dec 20, 2009)

In Jeepers Creepers 1, a whole squadron of police officers unloaded a wave of gunfire on the Creeper (who had also broken into a police station), and had no visible damage afterwards, (one of the cops even mentioned his skin being like armor). So could Michaels Kitchen knife even pierce Creepers thick hide?

The giant harpoon gun in JP2 was able to get through, so Michael may be able to do the same. Not too sure though.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 20, 2009)

As far as I know, some bullets lack the kinetic force of actual melee weapons. or something.
I just remember someone bringing up how that axe or whatever it was barely cut Neo and someone responded by saying that means he isn't bulletproof and then someoen else said no because bullets don't have the same KF as a swung bladed weapon.


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 20, 2009)

The Anti-Existence said:


> People are talking about different versions of Jason but Michael is the only one with actual several continuities.
> 
> Original Halloween 1 and 2 continuity - Michael is just an evil force....nothing more to it. Possibly a human but running on pure psychosis power.
> H20 and Resurrection probably fit here too.
> ...


The remake feats are not that impressive he tanks a few knife stabs, a fall of a balcony and survies a bulled to the head.
Atleast the remake in my opinion wasn,t so bad as that Halloween movie were they have Michael myers house in a tv show and Michael's gets his ass kicked by Busta Rhymes.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 20, 2009)

That is Resurrection.
And yes, it is terrible. Why I've given up on any new Halloween films.


----------



## Solon Solute (Dec 20, 2009)

I can see Creeper besting Michael up close with his medieval battle axe. And this is not even including his flight advantage.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 20, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> all of those feats do however, do damage and slow him down. without his eyes he was indeed blind if I remember right. The creeper was just a fucking monster. it got repeatedly run over by a car and not only did it survive and regenerate itself, it grew wings if I remember right, and that is only the first movie.
> 
> also, jason's strength is just massive. I.E: lifting up multi ton objects including a HUGE water tank.



People seem to always make this mistake about the Creeper.

The Creeper's regeneration actually is not as impressive as many make it out to be. Yes it survived all the things that were mentioned, but it was still badly hurt. It can only heal itself if it eats the human body part required to replaced whatever was damaged.



The Anti-Existence said:


> People are talking about different versions of Jason but Michael is the only one with actual several continuities.
> 
> Original Halloween 1 and 2 continuity - Michael is just an evil force....nothing more to it. Possibly a human but running on pure psychosis power.
> H20 and Resurrection probably fit here too.
> ...



The difference is that Michael has never survived having his head torn off.

Or having his entire heart ripped from his chest.

Or being dropped from thousands and thousands of feet in the air.

While the Creeper won't be hurt too badly by a kitchen knife.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 20, 2009)

A kitchen knife wielded by a superstrong and relentless killing machine.

I have no problem seeing Michael cutting out every single one of the Creeper's hearts. 

It's biggest advantage is flight but seeing as it was repeatedly run over by a car, it doesn't seem to be bright enough to use this.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 20, 2009)

The Anti-Existence said:


> A kitchen knife wielded by a superstrong and relentless killing machine.



That really doesn't prove anything.



> I have no problem seeing Michael cutting out every single one of the Creeper's hearts.



Not when it can blind him with its throwing weapons or rip out his heart with his wing.



> It's biggest advantage is flight but seeing as it was repeatedly run over by a car, it doesn't seem to be bright enough to use this.



Totally ignoring the fact that it was playing with the brother and sister the entire time, probably not actually expecting them to actually hit him. Then there is the entire second movie where it flew more than anything.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 20, 2009)

Well if Myers play intelligently he can draw the fight to a building so flight advantage would disappear .


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 20, 2009)

> That really doesn't prove anything.



Neither does your claim of the Creeper not being hurt by a kitchen knife. There's no reason to believe that as the knife is irrelevant. It's the person wielding it who matters.



> Not when it can blind him with its throwing weapons or rip out his heart with his wing.



And of course Michael just stands there while this happens.
Or does the Creeper have speedblitz power?



> Totally ignoring the fact that it was playing with the brother and sister the entire time, probably not actually expecting them to actually hit him.



So he fucked up. That's exactly what I said.



> Then there is the entire second movie where it flew more than anything.



Probably because his prey were in a secure bus. A ground assault wouldn't have done much...


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 20, 2009)

The Anti-Existence said:


> Neither does your claim of the Creeper not being hurt by a kitchen knife. There's no reason to believe that as the knife is irrelevant. It's the person wielding it who matters.



Had the Creeper already not survived being shot with a spear, shot mutiple times with guns, being run over by a car, and stabed dozens of times with another spear, you might have a valid point.



> And of course Michael just stands there while this happens.
> Or does the Creeper have speedblitz power?



The Creeper can fly at high speeds. Hmm.........



> So he fucked up. That's exactly what I said.



He fucked up by getting hit. You implied that he  was stupid for not flying to avoid getting hit, when that would have defeated the purpose of him trying to scare the brother and sister.



> Probably because his prey were in a secure bus. A ground assault wouldn't have done much...



Even after they got off the bus he still mainly flew. Even so, what you just said contradicts your claim that the Creeper is stupid and proves that it has a decent level of intelligence - he knew that flying would be a better tatic.


----------



## Judas (Dec 21, 2009)

Wing Decapitation FTW!


----------



## Bloo (Dec 4, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _I'm going to elaborate on this fight_ 




Bone Shurikens, Flight, Regeneration, Super Strength, Battle Axe, Shitload of Organs *vs.* Maniac with a Kitchen Knife

Imma say the Creeper takes this.


----------



## God (Dec 4, 2010)

Myers for being a thousand times more awesome.


----------



## Level7N00b (Dec 4, 2010)

Why bring back this old thread?


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 5, 2010)

Awful reason to necro a thread. And yes, Meyers is much better.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 5, 2010)

Meh, I enjoyed both series, much more than Jason's movies(how did that become part of the thrad anyways?).


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 5, 2010)

You mention Michael and Jason is always bought up sooner or later.

He's Michael's more well known yet inferior clone.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 5, 2010)

bad necro and creeper rapes


----------

